# Good films with some ladies kissing ;0)



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Can anyone suggest any good films with a bit of REALISTIC lady action in  . I currently own Bound, Chasing Amy and Imagine you and me (our favourite  ). We just want to watch a good film, with attractive women, that's a bit sexy but also a great love story. Bring back Nick and Helen


----------



## Butterfly_wings (Jul 9, 2011)

I absolutely love If These Walls Could Talk 2. It's three separate stories across the ages so to speak, that all take place in the same house. I will watch it again and again for the third story  we also quite like Better than Chocolate, not the best quality film but a good enough story, and worth a watch. 

And what about the good old L word?!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Do you know I had never twigged that it was the same house - Was too distracted with all the girl on girl action


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

I absolutely love 'If These Walls Could Talk 2'.  It's one of my favourite films!!


----------



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, 

I second 'If these walls could talk 2', its my favourite, I prefer the second story, dont know why, I thinks its the woman with the tie!!  Make sure you get 'If these walls could talk TWO'. The first one is depressing and about abortions.

What about 'Tipping the velvet', its a good story.

I watched a psychological thriller recently called 'Chloe', that was excellent with some girl on girl.

Hope this helps.
K


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is that the one with Sharon Stone and Ellen in it? Seen it and love it  
Have also seen AND read Tipping the Velvet. OMG I'm such a lesbian


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Chloe Seveigny in 'if these walls could talk' 2 mmmm. Have you seen 'The Real L Word', not a film but DW watches it on youtube & it is very real .......... & they do it!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you seen/read Fingersmith? Very good (the book is better!)


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hales :) said:


> Have you seen/read Fingersmith? Very good (the book is better!)


You're not going to believe this but I've just been throught my DVDs and found that too!! Forgot I had it. Dinner in the oven, hot bath run for DP, and Fingersmith in the DVD player ;0). Just waiting for DP to get in from work now!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

We like "if these walls could talk 2" as well. Also :
- "saving face" - a funny lesbian film about a chinese-american girl whose parents don't accept that she's gay
- "loving annabelle" - girl at boarding school getting it on with her teacher.

Ones we've watched and were absolutely HORRENDOUS:
- monkey' s mask
- chutney popcorn
- go fish
- girls talk
- inescapable

I'd just like to add that these films were nothing to do with me, Laura bought them. They're rubbish, so rubbish we've just sold them on ebay!!   .

Lisa x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

We've got loving anabelle, monkeys mask & inescapable - they're all rubbish! Go fish is ok, reminds me of coming out & thinking if all lesbians look like this I'm going to be very lonely hahaha!


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

Just have to second Fingersmith and Tipping the Velvet......I have to say, it seems there are only a few good lesbian films. I suppose as its mostly men who write film scripts and they dont have a CLUE on the matter!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone seen Kissing Jessica Stein? It's been a while since I've seen it btu remember quite enjoying it


----------



## helen 17 (Oct 14, 2009)

We have Kissing Jessica Stein my favourite film as long as you remember to stop it before she goes back to the nice man at the end...


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah - I had forgotten that bit - but lovely up until then!


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooh fab topic guys    Lip Service is def worth a watch, like the L Word but set in Scotland and alot more realistic! Loads of girls kissing in this series    and I hear there is a second series being made at the mo...can't wait to see it!


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

Cant believe I forgot about Lip Service- I cant wait for the new series!


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I never really got into Lipservice. We watched a couple of episodes but it was on far too late for a couple of old Mums, so I don't think it helped that we fell asleep half way through  . Nothing beats the L word!! I have never been into the gay scene but could change my mind if they all looked like the LA girls  . 

Welshginge - love your comment about Go Fish  

Found Heavenly Creatures on video in the loft sorting stuff out for Ebay. Kate Winslet mmmmmmm  . Might have to get that on DVD


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aimee and Jaguar - in german with subtitles but lovely/sad story with some occasional nice action   

does anyone know when series 2 of lip service is on? liked it a lot! 

kate winslet - mmmm indeed!!


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of my dvds are still at my ex so missing if those walls could talk 2 that everybody has mentioned and better than chocolote too. 

remember had another one called high art; bit intense, not very lighthearted but from what i can remember some nice action


----------

